# Badminton Club



## elle5000 (May 3, 2012)

Hi! I've just moved to Cyprus & it would be brilliant if anyone knows of any badminton clubs between the areas of Limassol & Paphos?


----------



## kim1967 (Feb 26, 2012)

elle5000 said:


> Hi! I've just moved to Cyprus & it would be brilliant if anyone knows of any badminton clubs between the areas of Limassol & Paphos?


There is a club in Emba but that may be too far out for you??


----------



## elle5000 (May 3, 2012)

kim1967 said:


> There is a club in Emba but that may be too far out for you??


Tks for your quick reply, I had heard of that one, it is the wrong side of Pahos for me unfortunately. 
I had heard of one in Trahoni Village, so I'm hoping that's still going.


----------

